# Another Irish pair of cuviers



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi guys, had these guys now since jan, been making my own food for them to get them bumped passed the delicate baby stage, I don't see them very much, they hide all day, sit at the turtle dock after 9pm or so in the evenings but shy away again into hiding if I enter the room. I'll be knocking down the mid walls in my old frilly enclosure for part of their adult life which will give me 12ft x 7ft x 8ft room to house them until they get bigger. My goal is eventually 20-25ft x 10ft hosing for the remainder of their lives. Hopefully I will do well breeding them in about 10 years or so. 
Here they are and their setup. Although the photo's were taken about 2 months ago they have grown more since then.
Meet Buffalo Bill & the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

they look great mate :no1:


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

They are superb!! Soooooooo .... you've just made me want some new species ..... lol.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I want them yesterday!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

there little cuties look at the fat tums! :flrt: what do you feed them? you say you make your own mix?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

wow these are superb! lovely looking setup too :flrt: aaaah damn rented accommodation... lol...


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Fantastic looking beats,and a lovely set up too.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> there little cuties look at the fat tums! :flrt: what do you feed them? you say you make your own mix?


I make 3 different meat mixes each blended separately with gelatin and added calcium and poured into ice cube trays and refridgerated or frozen. 

1) poultry (1 skinned chick and 1 skinned quail with a half fillet of organic chicken fillet),

2) rodent(2 skinned mice and 2 skinned rat weaner with a little added beefheart), 

1) fish(small piece of plaice, 3 large shrimp and 1 scallop, all raw and uncooked) this choice of fish has little thiaminaise and not too much fat.

All mixed with gelatin, added calcium. Vitamins are added when the food has thawed out and warmed to roughly 80F before serving. 

They are fed mainly on the rodent and poultry mix but not so much the fish.
Thiamin is always added to each piece of food offered as some of the ingredients or most of are higher in thiaminaise from the freezing process, another reason to warm the food up over 80F before feeding to them. 

It's then left in a feeding dish and once I've left the room they're both high walking over to it and gobbling it down.(with me peeking behind the door) 

I used to make this stuff for my piranhas and they got huge.

Once they get to a happy size where they're not so small anymore I can just cut up the pieces of meat and dish out instead of making this. The fish feed well on this too so not much goes to waste. 

They feed a small bit every 2 - 3 days on this and get their fill.

However, as they get a little bigger they will be changed to whole food items or partial food items depending on the food item size. 

From time to time I like to cut up 3 mouse fuzzies or 2 rat crawlers into piecies to make a change.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I really wish they stayed that size, it would be brilliant!


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice rob, It just makes me to want to sort out my DWA licence out and get one. But i need to sort first.


----------



## Animus (Mar 3, 2009)

There just amazing mate


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

were did you get them from im after a croc and i can only find reptizone that do them and they are very expensive from their... nice looking set up and animlas congrats:2thumb:


----------



## herpfreakuk (Jun 29, 2009)

they look like lovable bundles of chainsaw mouthed joy lol


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

They are stunning!! Great looking set-up aswell. It's good to see somebody that really cares for them. I've seen so many pics of people keeping them crammed into a tiny fishtank.

Damn you DWA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bash:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yesterday I had to make some changes....

Considering I used plexi glass as a land water divider, it finally gave way and cracked, luckily I planned ahead a bit on that by expecting it and fixed it so that if it were to give way it would give way in to the land area instead of the land in to water. 

So a big clean up was due. I removed the land and water and replaced the land with cork bark I cut to size to fit neatly at the waters surface and filled the tank back up with an extra heater. 

Little buggers are doing well, getting bigger! You really start to notice more when they're out of water. So cute, calling out when they were in their tub.

Managed to take more pics...

Buffalo Bill(male) is the bigger guy and Tooth Fairy(female) is the smaller one...

I need more gravel...


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been uploading more videos of them recently to youtube.
If you fancy a watch click here YouTube - Cuviers dwarf baby basking!


----------

